# New shrimp product! Mosura ShiZhen Power, natural water conditioner, $37, Bloor/Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

There is a new product in Mosura shrimp care product line. It's a powdered form of the popular *Shizhen water conditione*r.
One bottle threats *500 to 1000 gallons* of water! Shizhen Power treats aggressive tap water to free it from contaminants proven to be devastating to crustaceans like shrimps and crayfish. It recreates an environment as found in nature. 
Look at the details here: Mosura ShiZhen Power (30g) - *$37*

This is a premium shrimp care product for your beloved freshwater shrimps.
There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in Toronto.
Shipping is available all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra.
Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code. Some prodcuts can be repacked into an envelope, shipping will be $1.5 in that case.



Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the other Mosura products shrimp-tank has.

You can contact me via [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
Look at my shrimps here: [U]http://www.Shrimp-Tank.c[/U]om

Mosura ShiZhen Power

Shizhen meaning Nature in Japanese.

Mosura Shizhen Power is the powdered form of the popular Shizhen water conditioner. It is specially developed with the users in mind as it is lighter to ship, treats more water and therefore more savings can be passed on.

Mosura Shizhen Power is made from natural ingredients which contain humic acdic, fulvic acid and multivitamins. Shizhen Power treats aggressive tap water to free it from contaminants proven to be devastating to crustaceans like shrimps and crayfish. It recreates an environment as found in nature.

Mosura Shizhen Power:

removes hazardous chlorine and breaks down chloramines without producing sulfonated toxic byproducts which are harmful to some sensitive aquatic species
locks heavy metals like copper into an inactive state
contains materials which simulate water from lakes, rivers and creeks
protects crustaceans from stress
uses multivitamins to combat vitamins deficiency 
boosts the immune system of aquatic species
absorbs toxins and contaminants, much like properties of activated carbon
contains over 70 minerals and compounds

*Dosage:*
For tap water, use 1 scoop flat for 10 litres of water.
For pure/distilled/RO/DI water, use 1 scoop flat for 20 litres of water.
A bottle of Shizhen Power treats 2000 to 4000 litres of water. Any undissolved material is safe and normal.
This product is formulated after studying several biotopes of shrimps.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura Shizhen water conditioner is supposed to be very good for preparing water for shrimps.
Note that is should be used for RO water as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*It's available*

It's available


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Give it a try.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's available. The other Mosura Shrimp Care products are available as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This shrimps water conditioner and the other Mosura Shrimp Care products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's available.
The other Mosura Shrimp Care products are also available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura products are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura ShiZhen Power and the other shrimp products are available.


----------

